# Fritz Box Telefon Klingelt nicht



## Pixekgod (23. Januar 2015)

hab da ein Problem mit meiner Fritz!Box, habe eben von DSL 2000 und analogen Telefonieren auf VOIP und DSL 16000 ohne spiltter umgestellt und mir in diesem Zuge eine FritzBox 7490 zugelegt. Hat soweit alles geklappt, Internet läuft,   Telefon ist direkt angeschlossen (FON 1). Die Rufnummern sind eingerichtet (3 an der Zahl). Alle Verbindungen etc. dbzgl. werden mit grünem Punkt vorne (also passt) angezeigt. Kann auch mein Handy anrufen und es klingelt und so telefonieren, nur wenn ich vom Handy aus Zuhause anrufe, dann kommt zwar das Freizeichen und es tutet, es klingelt aber auf keinem der  Geräte und der Anruf wird auch nicht im Protokoll der Box angezeigt.


----------



## machine4 (23. Januar 2015)

Führe ein abgehendes Gespräch auf dein Handy und halte das mehrere Sekunden, so 20 sollten reichen. Nach ein paar Minuten im schlimmsten Fall Stunden sollte dann auch ein ankommendes Gespräch möglich sein. Grund ist, dass deine Rufnummer noch auf das alte Analoge Netz geroutet wird und bei Analog geht der Ruf immer raus, auch ohne Endgerät. Mit dem abgehend Gespräch des IP Anschlusses sagst du dem Anschluss sozusagen, dass er jetzt auch erreichbar ist und diese Umstellung dauert dann halt nochmal ein bisschen.


----------



## Vandelius (23. Januar 2015)

Bei der Fritz!Box kann man festlegen welches der 3 Telefone auf welche Nummer reagieren soll. Vieleicht ist hier ja was falsch eingestellt. Die Einstellungen dazu findest du unter Telefonie > Telefoniegeräte.


----------



## Pixekgod (23. Januar 2015)

ja denke es liegt noch an der Telekom den wen ich jetzt die Festnetznummer von Handy anrufe wird gesagt die Nummer ist nicht vergeben. ok gerade noch mal probiert es kommt wieder das Freizeichen aber klingeln tut es nicht. ich warte einfach mal ab


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Januar 2015)

Bei Telekom mal anrufen, kann sein das dein Anschluss kommend noch auf den alten analog port eingerichtet ist. Müssen die dann umrichten


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. Januar 2015)

Um 21 Uhr läuft der nächste "cleanup", danach ging auch bei mir alles als ich von isdn auf ip umgestellt habe.


----------



## Pixekgod (24. Januar 2015)

wollte nur sagen das Telefon jetzt geht lag an der Telekom die haben noch ein wenig zeit gebraucht


----------



## marvelmaster (24. Januar 2015)

Bei ner umstellung auf ip muss ein 5 sekunden abgehendes gespräch geführt werden um den plattformwechsel im system anzustossen. Der vorgang sollte dann ein paar minuten dauern. Während dieses vorgangs kommt die ansage rufnummer unbekannt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Januar 2015)

Und wenn die Umstellung länger als ein paar Minuten dauert?


----------



## marvelmaster (25. Januar 2015)

Kann bis bis zum tageswechsel dauern


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Januar 2015)

Du meinst damit also dass du keine weiteren Informationen beisteuern kannst die nicht schon erwähnt wurden?


----------



## marvelmaster (25. Januar 2015)

Genau


----------

